# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  مشکل در نمایش عکس های ذخیره شده در بانک اطلاعاتی

## amirtofighi

با سلام به دوستان
من در بانک dbisam یک فیلد blob ایجاد کردم و در آن چند عکس با فرمت عای مختلف ذخیره کردم
برای نمایش این عکس های ذخیره شده از DBImage استفاده میکنم ولی مشکلی که پیش آمدهاین است که DBImage فقط عکس هایی که فرمت آن .bmp است را نمایش میدهد و بقیه فرمت ها مثل jpg را نمایش نمیدهد
چطور میتوانم این مشکل را حل کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## hadisalahi2

قبلا در ان مور زیاد بحث شده. شما از یک کنترل Image ساده استفاده کن.
برای ذخیره و یا بازیابی تصویر در جداول هم با یک جستجوی ساده میتونی چند تا کد استفاده کنی
یا علی

----------


## amirtofighi

> شما از یک کنترل Image ساده استفاده کن.


منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم
من تو کد نویسی مشکل ندارم و عکسها رو تو بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره میکنم مشکل من نمایش دادن اوناست
میشه واضح تر بگید کنترل image چیه؟

----------


## سعید صابری

> منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم
> من تو کد نویسی مشکل ندارم و عکسها رو تو بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره میکنم مشکل من نمایش دادن اوناست
> میشه واضح تر بگید کنترل image چیه؟



در پالت Additional يك كامپوننت هست شكل يك عكس بهش مي گن IMAGE 

blob  در سايت سرچ كن به جواب ميرسي

----------


## hadisalahi2

شما گفتی کنترل DBImage فقط تصاویر BMP رو نمایش میده. خوب حالا از کنترل Image استفاده کن تا بتونی تصاویر دیگه رو هم با اون نمایش بدی.
یا عی

----------


## amirtofighi

> خوب حالا از کنترل Image استفاده کن تا بتونی تصاویر دیگه رو هم با اون  نمایش بدی.


ولی برادر چطور میشه با Image عکس های یک بانک اطلاعاتی رو نشون داد
برنامه نویسی خاصی داره؟
من تو سایت http://delphi.about.com یه چیزایی درباره نشون دادن عکس های بانک اطلاعاتی با Timage به جای DBimage دیدم ولی چیزی سر در نیاوردم
خود نویسنده هم آخراش فکر کنم قاط زد!

----------


## amirtofighi

> blob  در سايت سرچ كن به جواب ميرسي


من تمام مطالب فروم مربوط به مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال و بانک های اطلاعاتی در دلفی رو با برنامه offline explorer برا خودم دانلود کردم و تو سیستمم دارم و مطمئن باشید قبل از اینکه چیزی اینجا بنویسم حتما یه سرچی میزنم
ولی نتونستم یه چیز بدرد بخور پیدا کنم که چیزی که من دنبالشم رو گفته باشه
اگه شما میدونید ممنون میشم بگید

----------


## دلفــي

> ولی برادر چطور میشه با Image عکس های یک بانک اطلاعاتی رو نشون داد
> برنامه نویسی خاصی داره؟
> من تو سایت http://delphi.about.com یه چیزایی درباره نشون دادن عکس های بانک اطلاعاتی با Timage به جای DBimage دیدم ولی چیزی سر در نیاوردم
> خود نویسنده هم آخراش فکر کنم قاط زد!



Image1.Picture.Assign(AdoQuery1.FieldByName('Field  1'));

----------


## amirtofighi

دوست عزیز
مرسی از راهنماییتان
ولی مشکل این کد
Image1.Picture.Assign(AdoQuery1.FieldByName('Field  1'));
هم اینه که فقط با فایل های bitmap جواب میده و فایل های jpg رو تو Timage نشون نمیده
من خیلی تعجب میکنم که دلفی چرا با فایهای jpg انقدر مشکل داره
حتی برای لود کردن یه فایل jpg معمولی از هارد هم باید حتما Jpeg رو تو uses بنویسیم
واقعا خیلی خسته شدم
یعنی واقعا راهی نیست عکس های jpg رو از تو بانک نشون داد

----------


## سعید صابری

> یعنی واقعا راهی نیست عکس های jpg رو از تو بانک نشون داد


چرا عزيز يك كم جستجو كنيد


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=8529
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=124596

----------


## amirtofighi

دوست من
قبلا گفتم که سرچ زدم ولی مفید نبود
من نمیدونم شما خودتون این روشها رو امتحان کردید وجواب گرفتید یا نه
این صفحه
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=8529
فقط ذخیره کردن تو بانک و برگردوندن تو هارد رو گفته

این صفحه
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=124596
هم اگه از کدش استفاده کنم آخرش به این پیغام خطا میرسم!:
JPEG error #42

اگه شما امتحان کردید و جواب گرفتید لطفا بگید
در ضمن شما که تو دلفی بیشتر از من واردید اگه میشه این لینک رو نگاه کنید ببینید چیزی متوجه میشید که به من بگید:
http://delphi.about.com/od/database/l/aa030601a.htm
لطفا هر پنج صفحش رو بخونید
مرسی

----------


## hamid-nic

> دوست من
> قبلا گفتم که سرچ زدم ولی مفید نبود
> من نمیدونم شما خودتون این روشها رو امتحان کردید وجواب گرفتید یا نه
> این صفحه
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=8529
> فقط ذخیره کردن تو بانک و برگردوندن تو هارد رو گفته
> 
> این صفحه
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=124596
> ...


سلام 
دوست عزیز یونیتی که در این صفحه است جواب نداد ؟ امتحانش کردید ؟

لینک به صفحه

----------


## Mahmood_M

اين برنامه ي نمونه رو چند سال پيش ! براي يكي از دوستان نوشته بودم ، فكر كنم مشكل شما رو حل كنه ...
از اينجا دانلود كنيد
موفق باشيد ...

----------


## سعید صابری

من خودم از همون استفاده كردم مشكل نداشت.

اين نمونه از آقاي احدي. يك سورس كامل

----------


## amirtofighi

دست همه دوستان درد نکنه
از اینکه کمکم کردید ممنونم :قلب:

----------


## TAVANA002

pic:=TJPEGImage.Create;
 try
 pic.LoadFromStream(bs);
 pic.SaveToFile('pic.jpg');
 with frmshowimage do
 begin
  ImageEnMView1.MIO.LoadFromFile('pic.jpg');
  ShowModal;
  end;
finally
pic.Free;
end;
end;
finally
bs.Free;
end;
end;

----------


## famarini

سلام به همه من یه چیزی در مورد دلفی فهمیدم که اگه چیزی رو نتونستی با خود دلفی انجام بدی ناراحت نباش کلی کامپوننت هست که این کار رو خیلی راحت برات انجام می دن. یکی از کامپوننتهایی که باید نصب بکنی کامپوننت TMS هست نصب کن و لذت ببر از دلفی.  ببخشید اساتید هستند ما هم یکمی اینجا فر می خوریم موفق باشید

----------

